# Would frame rot make you not want to buy a car?



## RadioSparxxx (May 3, 2012)

Hey everyone, I am a first time poster that has been lurking around here for a while unregistered.

I am looking at buying a '63 hardtop and the guy is telling me that the frame has a few major rust holes and that it would be nearly useless to buy the car to try and restore it. I am just curious what you guys think before I actually dive into my first ever restoration.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Its not impossible to do a full frame swap,but as its your first,be ready for some headaches.


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

Lownslow is a model car builder and a hater don't listen to him. Any ways buy it at a good price and go with it you would probably go threw the frame anyways and looks harder than what it really is. I haven't build lots of cars actually I'm on my first frame off my self and don't regret it.


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

It's not that uncommon of a car. You can easily find another frame for it through one of the many sellers on here. I'm not going to tell u that it's easy to do but it ain't brain surgery either. Good luck.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

I would rather do a frame swap than pay 10k on metal work which I have done on my raghouse. Most of us build frames off the car anyway if thats the only problem on the ride don't be too scared .


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

if its cheap enough and the car itself aint that bad, frames are same 61-64 grab a cheap 4 door parts car off craigslist and swap the body over. and u can have extra parts to sell off the 4 door shell.


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

Couple of Things:


If you're listening to a guy "tell" you something it doesn't sound like you have actually looked at the car thoroughly. Assuming the car doesn't run, I would suggest you jack the car up and put it on stands to actually look at the frame rot AND body rot of the car. I haven't seen a car YET with frame rot and NO body rot; usually, go hand in hand.
Do you have friends (to help lift the car off the frame? If you don't you will need a truck to transport borrowed tools or $$ for tools you have to buy. Most people have great ideas, but forget about the REAL shit it takes to restore a car ie, flat surfaces to work on your car (concrete slab, garage), trailers for transport, engine lifts, Compressor & air tools to get out those stubborn rusted bolts (penetrating oil too or use 1:1 mix of Acetone & Automatic Transmission fluid), Torch in case NONE of that stuff works, Grinder with wire wheel...Forget it, just go to Harbor Freight Tools and ask for 1 of everything, you're going to need it! 

Ok, maybe I got carried away above with the list...but that's why people who have done this before respect car builders. There is a HUGE investment in tools, time, and $ and to be honest, *sometimes* it IS better to bring it to a shop to have someone else worry about the headache of all these things if this is not something you do for a living!uffin:

Oh yeah don't forget Tetanus shots, Band-Aids & Neosporin


----------



## bigsneezy1959 (Oct 7, 2007)

hell yeah.theres a 63 4 door running and driving in denver craigslist for $1250.with some 30 spokes


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

The scientist is right . I wouldn't buy a car with a rotted frame just because the rest of the car is more than likely going to have issues due to whatever neglect led to the rotted frame. Oh and I say this having put together and taken apart cars, with full knowledge of how to build, a place to work, and all the hand/air tools needed to get it done. Spending more on something solid will save you money, time, and headaches.


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

I would buy it IF the price was right and the rest of the car was clean. Frames are not that hard to get. However, if the frame is rotted, then there's a shance you'll have a lot of rust hidden under the bodywork.


----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

where are you located homie? Have a parts carI can sell u the frame


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Dont start with a bucket. Imo


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

lone star said:


> Dont start with a bucket. Imo


thats how da cleanest cars started out IMO


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

IMPALA863 said:


> thats how da cleanest cars started out IMO


no.


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Amen scientist


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

Zoom said:


> Amen scientist


Good Luck on your Rag build! I may have some parts that you need!


----------



## browninthe810 (Mar 19, 2007)

if you are putting hydraulics on the car your gonna end up having to strap it anyway, jmo


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

lone star said:


> Dont start with a bucket. Imo


 this^^^^^


----------



## RadioSparxxx (May 3, 2012)

This is what I am looking at, but it looks like it is not going to happen right now with my time and budget.

The car is about 4 hours away from me so I can't just go and check it out right now. Since I am not going to be able to start on a project right now someone else may be interested in it!


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks like you might have more issues than the frame, from the pictures looks like you have cancer along the bottom of hard top and the rockers. Who knows what else is hidden under the paint. Good luck


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

That car just looks like its full of bondo


----------



## RadioSparxxx (May 3, 2012)

lone star said:


> That car just looks like its full of bondo


 that is what i initially thought, he said the body was straight except the floor boards and the rockers under the doors, I just cant really tell since I cant go and see the car in person... But like I said, the thought of a project is on hold as of right now. So I will just keep looking.


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

I'd definatly jump on that!


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

the positive is its a 327 with factory a/c and title. if you could get it for 800 bucks jump on it. he's asking 1350 so 800 isnt to far off. any project impala is gonna need patch panels and rockers most of the time depending on what state you live in so youre gonna have to expect that on all of them


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

look like if you kick hard enuff you can probably put your foot thru the rockers


----------



## God's Son2 (Jan 28, 2007)

didnt even notice the 61 quarter on the trailer


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I would scoop it up. Long term project for some one with patience.


----------

